# WCF 1.10 Supreme Judge?



## Miller (Jun 25, 2007)

Is the supreme judge the Holy Spirit speaking in the scripture? I was under the impression that it was the scriptures themselves. What exactly is this portion saying?


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2007)

It is not the Scripture, but the Scripture rightly interpreted, which is the final authority. See Acts 15:28, "It seemed good to the Holy Ghost and to us." Also 1 Cor. 2:13-16. Scripture itself can be twisted by unstable men.


----------



## KMK (Jun 26, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It is not the Scripture, but the Scripture rightly interpreted, which is the final authority. See Acts 15:28, "It seemed good to the Holy Ghost and to us." Also 1 Cor. 2:13-16. Scripture itself can be twisted by unstable men.



Very well put Rev Winzer. How would you answer the next question: "Who determines what is 'rightly interpreted'?"

(I am not using the Socratic Method, but actually interested in your response)


----------



## MW (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello Pastor Klein,

The saints discern truth and error by the testimony of the Spirit. A teaching is either in accord with, or runs contrary to, that new nature which has been wrought in them and those heavenly influences which continue to be brought to bear upon them by the Holy Spirit. See the comments of Matthew Poole's continuator on 1 John 2:27, "Teacheth you all things." He notes that it is not an immediate inspiration, but is mediated through the ordinary means the Holy Spirit uses. Particularly, he states the Holy Spirit has "begotten in them a correspondent impress to those great truths which are after godliness" and "formed the new creature in them, which is begotten of the word of truth," whereby He makes them capable of "distinguishing by a spiritual sense ... between things that were grateful, suitable, and nutritive to the life of the new creature in them, and such things as were noxious and offensive."

Consider also Richard Sibbes' remark: "If we bring the engine of our own wit and parts to God’s truth, to sermons and books, we may never be the better, if we come not with a spiritual intention, with reverent and humble hearts, and implore the teaching of the Spirit, that together with the revelation of the word there may be a removing of the veil by the Spirit."


----------

